# New to the board, beginning new journey



## texa4vr13 (Feb 17, 2015)

So I just joined the board today. I'm 25 years old 5'8 203 lbs. After putting my gloves up in Hockey a little over a year ago, I surely did little to nothing fitness wise. I guess I was just enjoying college a little too much until I found a new path. This past year I have several dedicated friends in bodybuilding. However, they're still amatuer level. I chatted with them a lot, and started to get really interested. Knowing me I don't just listen to opinions, I do my research, and hear everyone out. Well after the research I found out with the little amount I know how much goes into bodybuilding. That had me inspired once I realised it was art, physical fitness, nutrition, and a lifestyle all in one. So I've been eating clean, and hitting the gym hard for about a month now. I'm currently doing everything I can to learn about propper lifting and nutrition. My goal as of right now is to work towards being in between 225-245 lbs and from around 8-12% BF. I haven't done any measurements or anything yet. However, if you have any beginner info at me feel free. I'm always up for talking to new people. I don't plan on taking anything until I hit the goal I currently have, just incase anyone was wondering.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice intro and welcome to the UG bruh


----------



## 433iron (Jan 6, 2016)

Keep it up! Changing your lifestyle is hard but the only way to make permanent life improvement, and nutrition is number one


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 12, 2016)

What can you currently bench squat etc? What goals do you have? Like bench 225 10 times? Squat 500lbs? Etc... Or just weight loss goals?


----------

